# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX] Tables distantes, multi-bases, etc.

## FSiebert

Bonjour  tous,

Arrtez-moi si je dis des btises  ::): 

APEX est compltement intgr  une base Oracle et ne peut accder qu'aux tables de cette base.
Si on souhaite dvelopper une application APEX  partir de donnes de plusieurs bases (mme distantes), quelles peuvent-tre les solutions ?

Spontanment je pense aux DBLinks mais il faudra voir ce que a peut donner en terme de performances.
Apparemment APEX peut appeler des Webservices mais a semble plus coteux en dveloppement.

Que pensez-vous de ces pistes ? Avez-vous d'autres ides ?
Suis-je  ct de la plaque et peut-on facilement interroger des bases distantes avec APEX ?

Merci d'avance pour vos remarques

----------


## Andrei_L

Bonjour,

  Jusqu' ce qu'une application ne joint pas des tables des plusieurs bases, la performance d'une requte  travers un DBLINK est gale  cette d'une requte locale.

  Si l'application joint des tables des plusieurs bases, la performance peut se dgrader (puisque les optimiseurs dans chaque base voient seulement leur statistique locale, et puisque des produits intermdiaires des jonctions sont propags entre les bases).

  Si l'application n'crit pas dans une base distante, mme la transaction n'est pas distante ou distribue, mais ordinaire.

----------


## FSiebert

Merci pour ces prcisions, trs intressant  ::ccool::

----------


## FSiebert

Mme si a me semble tre une bonne solution, si vous avez d'autres ides que les DBLinks pour attaquer des tables distantes avec APEX je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance  tous.

----------

